# My first beta death



## Bejeweled (Aug 8, 2013)

I've logged back in after almost a year looking for a support group. I just had my first betta death. Julia passed last night. I am more affected by this than I ever imagined. I recently got a second female betta and tried them together but Julia bit her so I divided the tank to separate them. The new fish must have been sick, she died within a week and now the following week Julia is gone. I have one other female and 2 males but Julia is the one that taught me just how awesome a betta personality could be! She would get so happy to see me! She would get as close to my face at the edge of tank as she could get. It was terrible to see her suffer. She got dropsy with major pineconing I moved her to a hospital bowl to comfort her.:betta: I talked to her all the time and shielded her from bright light. I knew she wouldn't make it. I am heartbroken. There will never be another quite like her. Crazy little fish, solid black but cute as could be! A prize I never expected. I will miss you Julia ♡♡♡


----------



## Oddball Fish (Jun 21, 2014)

Its truely sad when you lose a pet of any kind. They make their way into our hearts and become just like any other family member.

But, life is just that way. Your beloved family member that passes, will always be missed and remembered, but hopefully someone new will come into your life that will be a blessing for both of you.

RIP: Julia


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

dont be sad my friend, for he is in a better place.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. It is very hard to lose a beloved pet. She is swimming under the rainbow bridge now.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, it is very sad.
I also had gold gouramis, 1 male and 2 smaller females. The females were quick succession dead. He is probably a killer.
Now I've got him a bigger females. Now is peace.


----------

